# **February Hurricane coaster ride**



## DonChristie (Jan 23, 2017)

Since we are having guests from out of town attending our swap on the 4th, we are gonna ride sunday 5th AND sunday 12th! Booya! 
Sunday 5th at CMD auto 2914 Griffith st, Charlotte, 28203 meet at 9 leave at 10.
Sunday 12th at little sugar creek greenway (3352 Westfield, Charlotte, 28203) meet at 9 leave at 10.
Its like Vegas! We are doubling down!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll make the Swap 'n' Ride the 4th and 5th but not the 12th. My heart can only take so much fun!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I can either do swap/show or ride. Logistically I just can't do both. Also with my class schedule I can't afford two weekends in a row so I'll see you at the show! V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Jan 31, 2017)

Dang, I really have been wanting to go on one of the rides. This weekend would have been awesome with the show and ride. The only problem is being on-call, I can't leave the county. Good luck guys and have fun.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2017)

We are riding both Sundays! Hope you make the 2nd one!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 9, 2017)

Bump it up, who's in this Sunday?


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Feb 9, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Bump it up, who's in this Sunday?




Diana and I are in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm down like a happy clown! Let's ride!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, helllooo Charlotte! Looks like the weather is going to kick butt Sunday. Time to break out the jean shorts!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry that Heidi and I will miss this one. We'll see you all in April. V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 10, 2017)

Wife's grandson's birthday party is Sunday. Another ride we'll miss. Enjoy the weather, have fun and be safe.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Where are the pics from today's ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Feb 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Feb 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Where are the pics from today's ride? V/r Shawn




It was a beautiful day for a ride today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (Feb 12, 2017)

The weather in the Carolinas was beautiful today. Perfect riding conditions. I was in shorts all day. I guess this is what the west coast folks experience every February. Looks like y'all had a blast in Charlotte. Hate to have missed it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dang I missed the parking garage ride and the Hickory Tavern! Oh well see you all next month! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 12, 2017)

It was a slice of heaven today! We missed ya on the ride! More Ride pics!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 12, 2017)

AWESOME !


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2017)

Awesome pics guys, looks like another great ride in the books!


----------

